# Pac Man Frog Pics



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#1


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#2


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#3


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#4


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#5


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#6


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#7


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice pacmans.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

My green pac man can easily eat large fuzzy mice

when she gets them. I ususally feed her dusted crickets

and once a month she will get a goldfish or a mouse to eat.

Cant wait till she is big enough to eat full grown mice.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow, those are awesome. I've never heard of such a thing, but I've never owned any amphibians or reptiles before. I can't picture a toad or frog or whatever it is eating a mouse!!







They sure aren't the innocent little ones I see hopping around the yard....
~Taylor~


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I'll snap some pics for ya next time I feed her a mouse


----------

